# Our Society is Confused:



## Packerjohn (Dec 16, 2019)

I found this "letter to the editor" this morning in our local paper.  I think the writer has it right:

 Calling this season of consumer spending “Christmas” is a problem for Christians as well as people of other faiths. Christians have to explain to their children that, as Christians, they celebrate the coming of Jesus — and not the coming of Santa Claus.
  If you watch television, as I do, you will notice the majority of “Christmas” programs celebrate the unifying myth of consumer society, the coming  of Santa Claus


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 16, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I found this "letter to the editor" this morning in our local paper.  I think the writer has it right:
> 
> Calling this season of consumer spending “Christmas” is a problem for Christians as well as people of other faiths. Christians have to explain to their children that, as Christians, they celebrate the coming of Jesus — and not the coming of Santa Claus.
> If you watch television, as I do, you will notice the majority of “Christmas” programs celebrate the unifying myth of consumer society, the coming  of Santa Claus


I have not found that to be true on TV shows I've watched. However, I do believe that this holiday is more about consumerism than religion, and I have no problem with that.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 16, 2019)

I just try to enjoy the Christmas season and especially the children.

Christmas without kids is 'blah'.

It's commercial now, but so what? You can still go to church.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2019)

Like so much of life, Christmas is what you choose to make it.

It would be easy enough to switch the words and the outlook from the season of spending/consuming to the season of generosity and goodwill towards others. 

_"When you look for the bad in mankind expecting to find it, you surely will."_ - 1960 Disney film Pollyanna


----------



## Judycat (Dec 16, 2019)

Ha. You'd think everybody talking about a big hairy guy in a weird get up entering your house in the middle of the night carrying a sack would scare the hell out of kids.


----------



## gennie (Dec 16, 2019)

It's all in how it's presented.  Tell the story right and it's O.K.  

Presentation is everything.  In Christmas as well as life.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 16, 2019)

I love to see the Children having a happy time with their gifts...It's not just Religion!....How many people go to church???
My Son....!!  I'll be giving gifts to the young and old until I die....

I went to church almost my whole life....I only go now if there is a wedding, baptisim or death!!!!   And, I had a lot of Death in my family.....


----------



## Catlady (Dec 16, 2019)

The last time I went to church was in 1992, for my mother's funeral.  But then, I'm not religious.

I agree that Christmas, and all other holidays, is too commercialized and not really about the topic (the birth of Jesus).  But then, the merchants are not putting a gun to our heads to force us to buy, it's our problem and/or choice if we follow the Peter Piper of Christmas consumerism.


----------

